# My Sleepy cavaliers



## Pets2luv.webs.com (Nov 26, 2010)

How lazy are they? Its a dogs life! I love it when they are all sleepy though really cuddly! :001_smile:


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

Awwwww there beautiful


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

Aww gorgeous


----------



## portiaa (Dec 10, 2010)

awrh..bless! They are beautiful!


----------



## kaisa624 (Mar 5, 2010)

Maisie doesn't look so impressed with you taking pics of her haha!!!!! I want a tri


----------



## amberspy (Mar 3, 2011)

aww they so lovely ,i want them lol 
i really cany wait for mine ,counting the days


----------



## jessegee (Mar 21, 2011)

aw they area adorable , I cant help watching my boy when he is asleep, theyre so angelic hehe 

jessegee


----------



## oneclick999 (Mar 27, 2011)

beautiful :001_smile:


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2011)

really pretty pup pups


----------

